# To hunt in the morning



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

I know the weather is always changing....... but would it be worth getting up and doing some small game in the morning. Last I read, its gonna be snowy and cold. I feel I keep getting jipped out of my only day to hunt..... sundays

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slug Gunner (Dec 7, 2006)

Rabbits will probably be holed up but squirrels will still be up moving around about an hour after daylight. Squirrels are always busy unless it's real windy and/or storming. Snow falling won't bother them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

You can't kill anything but time sitting on the couch. You might have to work harder for rabbits in bad weather but I have shot limits in blizzard conditions. Squirrels seem to love bad weather, they just run the ground more than the trees.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

i've alwise went by the rule to hunt rabbit on the pressure rise.


----------



## hxcburrito (Oct 26, 2012)

So, should I take tbe shotty and the .22 or just the shotty?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

take the shotgun go early morning.


----------

